# Hornady Bolt Ball



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know I have looked at a number of new bolt action rifles and when I pick one up at the store the ones I like the feel of frequently have larger bolt knobs.
as an example the Savage Hog hunter and Mossberg Predator

I was at farm and fleet this weekend and found this product.
for 6 dollars I had to give it a try.
the rubber ball takes a good firm push and twisting motion to get over the factory bolt knob but once there it wasn't moving.

https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/1076654-hornady-lock-n-load-bolt-ball.html

if you fire 1 round a year at a deer this isn't a product you will likely be interested. but if you enjoy using a bolt gun on timed relays or like a fast follow up shot while wearing gloves hunting it is worth looking into . I am not saying don't go buy a new gun but sometimes using your gun budget to buy more ammo is a smarter choice in making you a better shooter.


----------

